
Stopping Computer Crimes (1989) [pdf] - halturing
https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19920002439.pdf
======
schoen
See also

[http://faculty.nps.edu/dedennin/publications/ConcerningHacke...](http://faculty.nps.edu/dedennin/publications/ConcerningHackers-
NCSC.txt)

[http://faculty.nps.edu/dedennin/publications/ConcerningHacke...](http://faculty.nps.edu/dedennin/publications/ConcerningHackers-
Postscript.txt)

by Dorothy Denning (a computer security expert who is also married to Peter
Denning). (Both of them published quite a bit on this topic in this
timeframe.)

------
Overtonwindow
Anything that me mentions Cliff Stoll’s the Cuckoos Egg has to be worth
reading.

